#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  AIS, True, DTAC? What mobile service is best?

## luesak

What's the best mobile phone provider in Thailand?

----------


## spikebs4

i think it all depends what part of thailand your in..where i live dtac is shite ...

----------


## somtamslap

> i think it all depends what part of thailand your in


..and what you're using it for..calling, sms, internet, vibrations to stimulate the wifes clitoris etc etc...

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I like AIS because the always call me on Birthday to wish me many happy returns and send me a Christmas present (at Christmas) which pisses my wife off every year because they never send her one. :Smile:

----------


## The Muffinman

I use AIS here in Bangkok and I'm happy with them. Started off with True which was shite, terrible reception in some places. Never used DTAC.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Oh and I forgot, AIS call you when your bill is due, so you don't need to open the mail from them and your fingers live longer.

----------


## Thormaturge

> I like AIS because the always call me on Birthday to wish me many happy returns and send me a Christmas present (at Christmas) which pisses my wife off every year because they never send her one.


They don't wish me a happy birthday.  Are you sure this isn't an old ladyfriend?  Would explain the wife's reaction.

----------


## Thormaturge

AIS countrywide for a couple of reasons.

A) It is the former Prime Minister's company and when he was PM he ensured it was the best service in Thailand in order to prevent competitors making real money.

B) He's coming back and the present government have already begun messing with DTAC.


True?  Don't make me laugh.

----------


## Agent_Smith

Always used AIS and never had any problems anywhere.

----------


## Stumpy

I use AIS and if you are a tech type person and use the phone for internet, updates, pic sending, email, Fagbook updates, and GPS, AIS is the best most stable provider. I have never had a dropped call or lost signal unless in a elevator.

Again, as others noted, depends on what are you doing with your phone and what your budget is.

----------


## Bogon

> I like AIS because the always call me on Birthday to wish me many happy returns and send me a Christmas present (at Christmas) which pisses my wife off every year because they never send her one.


Sure it's not the wife winding you up? Bet her and her mates have a right laugh every B'day and Xmas sitting in another room prank calling the husbands. :Smile:

----------


## Ratchaburi

I have three accounts with DTAC 1 for 15 year now no problems.
You can put true in the shiter as that is were they belong.

----------


## sabang

True is shite, outside of the major human ant colonies. You don't even get a signal up here. DTAC is mostly OK- but around here it's still pretty dodgy.

AIS/ 12Call (same network) is the best for nation wide coverage, but even they are far from great around this way.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

AIS send you loads of spam text messages, until you learn how to turn them off

I had problems in Bangkok with reception on DTAC

I use True in Bangkok, but as some have said, 1-2 call is probably the better package all over Thailand.

Sim cards are cheap, get a dual sim phone, 

Get yourself Dual girlfriends too

T.I.T  :Smile:

----------


## baobao

> AIS send you loads of spam text messages, until you learn how to turn them off
> 
> T.I.T


I'm ready to learn.  How do you turn them off?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> I'm ready to learn. How do you turn them off?


That's the other problem. As soon as you've learned how to turn them off you immediately forget how you did it. :Smile: 

I've got a feeling that you just call up AIS and listen to the recording and press something like '5'.

If that doesn't work, hold the line until someone answers and say "Turn this shit off bitch!" :Smile:

----------


## Satonic

I vote for AIS. To disable the marketing texts I just had the missus call them up. I have found that the short time I used a DTAC sim card the international sms seemed cheaper but reception wasn't as good, and I found the system more difficult to navigate. AIS seems to me a lot easier.

----------


## Mr Earl

AIS for good phone service all over the country.
TRUE for data connection in the cities like bkk, pattaya, phuket.
DTAC for data connection outside the big metro areas.

If you move around the the country a lot you need all three.
The good news is the service from each is pretty cheap.

----------


## Thormaturge

We've all overlooked Hutch.



The ideal network for Thai people........ rabbit rabbit rabbit.

----------


## Humbert

AIS has the widest coverage and has the biggest market share by far. 
Hutch is no more, they were absorbed by True.
AIS's 1-2 Call is a top-up card system. Both DTAC and True have similar products but going with a contract is more economical if you are planning to stay.

----------


## Rural Surin

> True is shite, outside of the major human ant colonies. You don't even get a signal up here. DTAC is mostly OK- but around here it's still pretty dodgy.
> 
> AIS/ 12Call (same network) is the best for nation wide coverage, but even they are far from great around this way.


Seems to be the case, universally.
The farther out you get - the less dependable. Hit and miss.

----------


## bobwold

AIS sim card question.
As I read about AIS sim cards I am still a bit confused.  I desire phone in both BKK and up country (CM-CR) + Internet for my smart phone HTC with Anroid OS.  Can I purchase this all at one time or do I need to get the phone voice sim and then add the data coverage later?  Thank you .... Bob ... r.wold at comcast dot net

----------


## Khonwan

^   Normal One-2-Call SIM, then dial *138 and follow prompts for desired internet package. 

EDGE/GPRS   + Wifi Unlimited (1 month)    
Bt799 (+VAT) 
*138*79# http://www.ais.co.th/12call/en/promotion_special.html

----------


## Epigenes

True is very expensive when calling abroad.  Also, the staff are useless.  DTAC very cheap calling abroad and staff not quite so useless.

----------


## Dillinger

^ All 3 of them have cheap international dialling, probaly via V.O.I.P

Dial 006 before  your number for True which is only 3 baht a minute to the States and 21 other destinations

----------


## Bettyboo

> i think it all depends what part of thailand your in





> ..and what you're using it for..calling, sms, interne


Agreed.

AIS are probably the best for calls; but expensive and sneaky fukers.

True are probably best for 3G and internet services, but expensive and sneaky fukers.

I've got a short term pay as you go DTAC 3g/phone package for one month. I'm in Bangkok, it's pretty good. Though, they're sneaky cheating fukers, imo...

----------


## Satonic

> ^ All 3 of them have cheap international dialling, probaly via V.O.I.P
> 
> Dial 006 before  your number for True which is only 3 baht a minute to the States and 21 other destinations


009 with AIS

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Has anyone tried the 4G on True yet?

----------


## Brown Sugar

> i think it all depends what part of thailand your in..where i live dtac is shite ...


Very true where we live (55klm north Nakhon Sawan) apart from "True" (which signal is rubbish) there is not a lot to choose between any of them They all have their weak signal spots but generally no problem. Used to use 'One To Call' (AIS) for first three years in Thailand no problems until they started to get greedy, not on call costs, but on 'top-up charges'. After three months of complaining re this to them and receiving answers like "it's up to you whether you quit or not" I gave up and switched to DTAC this was about four years ago. To date no problems top ups are good for one year (not one month like AIS) so you only get a THB30 charge for service every twelve months. Also on my travels all over Thailand never experience reception problems except in the hills west of Tac.
In our area True are putting up loads of notices about their '3G' services, not really interested as apart from saying Hello and texting all these other services do not interest me so 2G suites me fine. Son in-law visited last month with all his technical gismo's could not detect any 3G signal in our area at all. Also they are trying to sell their internet connections must only available by 'mobile phone' reception (usually not very fast) as only five of us in the village and the surrounding area have TOT land lines. Incidentally TOT internet speeds generally reliable and fast enough to watch movies and receive BBC world service on the internet.

----------


## Frankenstein

Salve.

I'm getting an AIS prepaid 3G card for a friend who is here for 3 months. The reason I am choosing AIS, in case somebody wonders, is because her phone does not support 3G on the 850 band, which rules out TRUE and DTAC. 

As far as I can make out from this AIS internet plans link: 3G , the longest duration available is 30 days, for which 4 GB costs 799 baht. 

My question is, does anybody here happen to know whether the 4 GB are transferred past those 30 days if you top up the card before 30 days have passed, or do you actually need to pay 799 baht every month to get your new 4 GB?

----------


## Dillinger

it wont carry over, use it or lose it

----------


## Philco

When in Bangkok I always use DTAC. 

The reception is good and it is relatively cheap to call overseas.

Plus they offer a free translation service - which is a Godsend for a newbie like me.

Over Christmas my g/f was using an AIS sim. She felt that the credit seemed to evaporate pretty quickly and we found it difficult to find top-ups (unlike DTAC which seems to have a lot more vendors on board).

True seems popular but isn't as English-language friendly as the others.

----------

